# (TUTO) Alternative au changement d'icône classique



## Fìx (1 Juin 2010)

Salut à tous! 

Je crois n'avoir jamais lu ça quelque part sur le forum, alors j'y vais de mon mini tuto... 

Le changement classique de l'icône d'un élément se passe, comme chacun sait, par cette bonne vieille manip' dont j'avais longuement expliqué la manip' ici :



Fix78 a dit:


> *Pour changer manuellement une icône :*
> 
> 
> *1 - Je lis les information du fichier de l'icône que je veux utiliser :
> ...




Mais depuis, j'ai découvert tout à fait par hasard _(en déplaçant une fenêtre je crois et m'aperçevant que la minuscule icône présente dans la barre avait bougé...  Bref...  )_ une nouvelle manière de faire :


Cela consiste à toujours lire les informations des deux éléments, mais au lieu de faire de rébarbatifs raccourcis clavier, il suffit de glisser la miniature de l'icône source présente dans la barre supérieure vers l'icône de l'élément que l'on souhaite modifier... Comme ceci :






Aucune touche du clavier n'est nécessaire pour l'opération... Même pas le "Alt"! 

J'peux pas vous le montrer par capture, mais lorsque l'on glisse l'icône vers l'autre icône, un petit "+" apparaît à l'arrivée sur l'icône à changer... ce qui veut dire que ça s'apprête à la copier... Plus qu'à relâcher, et le tour est joué.... :love:

Bref, essayez, vous comprendrez mieux!  Perso je n'utilise plus que ça! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

En effet, bien vu !


----------



## ÉB (1 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> 
> Je crois n'avoir jamais lu ça quelque part sur le forum, alors j'y vais de mon mini tuto...



Salut !

Peut-être pas directement dans ce forum en effet, mais une bonne dizaine de fois par mois je pense via des liens "Mac premiers pas", etc.


----------



## Fìx (1 Juin 2010)

Imac17 a dit:


> Peut-être pas directement dans ce forum en effet [...]



Alors peut-être était-ce intéressant à dire alors non?! :mouais:

... pige pas trop l'intervention là....


----------



## ÉB (1 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Alors peut-être était-ce intéressant à dire alors non?! :mouais:
> 
> ... pige pas trop l'intervention là....



Ben je n'ai pas dit que son post était inutile. 

Juste que c'était facile d'avoir le tuto en ligne via les liens proposés à longueur de temps aux nouveaux Macusers 

Maintenant on l'aura sous le coude en effet.


----------



## Fìx (1 Juin 2010)

Ok ok.........

Toujours est-il que, malgré le fait qu'on trouve, d'après toi, des nombres incalculables de tutos à ce sujet.... je n'ai jamais vu personne proposer cette solution dans les forums d'entraide (dont celui-ci) lorsque quelqu'un demandait comment changer l'icône d'un élément sur son ordi...

Mais si la manip' éxiste, j'doute pas que, forcément, celle-ci soit connue (logique! :rateau: ), seulement, j'l'ai jamais vue mentionnée nul part....  ... Pourtant j'en ai épluché pas mal des sites d'apprentissage sur Mac...


----------



## ÉB (1 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ok ok.........
> 
> Toujours est-il que, malgré le fait qu'on trouve, d'après toi, des nombres incalculables de tutos à ce sujet.... je n'ai jamais vu personne proposer cette solution dans les forums d'entraide (dont celui-ci) lorsque quelqu'un demandait comment changer l'icône d'un élément sur son ordi...
> 
> Mais si la manip' éxiste, j'doute pas que, forcément, celle-ci soit connue (logique! :rateau: ), seulement, j'l'ai jamais vue mentionnée nul part....  ... Pourtant j'en ai épluché pas mal des sites d'apprentissage sur Mac...



Peut-être que c'est moi qui a l'impression fausse de voir (entre autres) souvent le lien ci-dessous 

http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/decouvrir_leo.html

Cela n'enlève rien à la bonne intention de notre ami.


----------



## Fìx (1 Juin 2010)

Imac17 a dit:


> Cela n'enlève rien à la bonne intention de notre ami.



Alors relis bien l'alternative de notre ami*!  


... À moins que ça m'ait échappé dans le tuto de Rhino Mac... 


_*qui n'est d'ailleurs personne d'autre que moi...  _​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juin 2010)

Je ne connaissais pas cette méthode par glisser-déposer. Elle est effectivement pratique et rapide (très "Mac" en fait, dans sa simplicité...). Merci !


----------



## Fìx (2 Juin 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> très "Mac" en fait, dans sa simplicité...



Exact! Faut toujours chercher car la plupart des choses sont faisables par glisser-déposer! 

Un peu à l'instar d'une autre découverte que j'avais faite y'a pas très longtemps...

_[ptit bonus H.S. ]_

Pour bouger le dock sur l'un des trois côtés de l'écran par exemple (gauche, bas ou droite), j'connaissais le moyen, sans avoir à ouvrir les préférences système, de faire un clic secondaire sur l'échelle du dock (celle qui sert à agrandir ou à rétrécir la taille du dock) et de choisir la position.....  bin après 1 essai ou 2, j'ai découvert qu'il suffisait de rester appuyé sur Shift et de choper le dock au niveau de cette échelle pour l'envoyer ou on veut... Magique! :love: ... et très Mac, comme tu dis! 

_[/end bonus  ]_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

'Connaissais pas non plus .


----------



## Dead head (16 Juin 2010)

Merci pour ton astuce, Fix78.


----------



## Fìx (16 Juin 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Merci pour ton astuce, Fix78.



Toi non plus tu connaissais pas?!!!  Rôôôôô la honte!!  



  _(cf. plus haut pour comprendre... )
_

De rien!


----------



## Fìx (14 Décembre 2010)

Et hop.... encore du nouveau! 


Perso, j'ai commencé à mettre les logos de mes clients sur leurs dossiers correspondants..

À l'intérieur de ceux-ci, je crée des sous-dossiers pour chaque travail réalisé pour eux...

Et je continue à remettre leur logo sur chaque sous dossier....


Et, découverte.... on peut directement piquer l'icône du dossier parent, dans la fenêtre Finder pour la glisser sur la fenêtre d'information du nouveau sous-dossier :


*En image :*


*Étape 1- Je glisse :









Étape 2- Je regarde le résultat  : *


----------



## drs (14 Décembre 2010)

je glisse...je regarde le résultat....je glisse...je regarde le résultat... 

Et ba connaissais pas non plus  Bravo!


----------



## wath68 (14 Décembre 2010)

Ce post mériterait d'être épinglé en tête du forum Custo.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2010)

Damned ! It works fine !


----------



## chatisis (23 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Où trouver des icônes mac gratuites ?

Merci


----------



## Fìx (23 Décembre 2010)

Regarde là


----------



## chatisis (23 Décembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup.

Je suis un swither de courte date. Je viens de télécharger des fichiers zip d'icônes pour mac mais je ne sais pas comment utiliser ces archives. Je pensais que l'allais trouver comme pour vindows des fichiers images.

Je pense savoir changer une icône avec le tutoriel du site, mais comment utiliser les archives téléchargées, je sais dézipper mais après ?

Merci encore.


----------



## Fìx (14 Janvier 2011)

Bon, j'vais m'éloigner un peu du sujet de ce fil, m'enfin bon! :rateau:


Encore une découverte!!!!!!  

Toujours à propos de c'te minuscule icône dans la barre de titre des dossiers.... En appuyant sur "cmd" et en cliquant dessus, ça ouvre un volet avec le chemin du dossier!!






​
Génial non????!!!!! :love:









Bon oui, je sais, z'allez me dire qu'on peut se mettre le bouton "Chemin" en personnalisant la barre d'outil du Finder! Bande de rabats-joie va!  


Mais j'ai mieux!!!  Ça marche aussi sur n'importe quel fichier et sur n'importe quel logiciel où l'icône apparaît sur le haut de la fenêtre! Et là c'est vraiment génial!! :love: Ça nous fait un accès direct au dossier parent..... Très utile par exemple pour aller chercher facilement des imports pour une compo en cours sur InDesign..... Mais sans doute dans plein d'autres cas! :love:


Ici avec Aperçu :


----------



## Fìx (22 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous!

Un p'tit truc que je viens de découvrir et assez intéressant selon moi... _(ptêt z'allez m'dire qu'vous l'saviez, mais j'le dis quand même! Na!  )_

Jusque là, un des seuls moyens évoqués pour créer une icône transparente était de créer un fichier muni de transparence (en .png ou en .psd par ex.), puis de le transformer grâce à un utilitaire de type _img2icns_, _Pic2Icon_ ou encore _Icon Composer_.... 


Or, _Aperçu.app_ est capable de se débrouiller tout seul comme un grand, et il a en plus l'avantage de ne pas dénaturer la couleur comme c'est le cas avec _img2icns_ par exemple.... 


Exemple avec un .png :

*Le .png brut, avec son cadre blanc d'origine :




1. J'ouvre le fichier avec Aperçu.app, j'ouvre la barre latérale, je sélectionne et copie l'icône dans la barre :




2. Je lis les informations du fichier d'origine (&#8984;+i) et je colle l'icône :




3. Résultat :



*

Un moyen simple et rapide pour créer une icône de dossier spécifique et visible, un dossier au logo de votre client etc etc... 


Bien sûr, cette opération ne remplace pas la création via _Icon Composer_ (par ex.) si l'on veut créer une icône dans les règles de l'art! Mais cette technique a le mérite de n'obliger à s'équiper d'aucun logiciel tiers pour un simple rendu transparent d'une icône...  
________________

Avec _Aperçu.app_, il est également possible de créer directement un fichier .icns depuis un autre document (en utilisant _« enregistrer sous »_)
Bon... pour le coup, aujourd'hui après plusieurs essais, ça a fonctionné à chaque fois.... Mais j'ai déjà eu des messages d'erreurs comme quoi il était impossible de l'enregistrer sous ce format.... Pô trop compris... 

De toute manière, il n'a d'icns que l'extension dans ces cas là puisque une icône .icns de qualité possède en fait 5 images (512 ; 256 ; 128 ; 32 et 16px) ; or _Aperçu.app_ n'en génère qu'une...


----------



## scherel (22 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour l'info !


----------



## jam13 (5 Janvier 2012)

Salut Fìx  Toi qui est un chaud de l'icone mac, ou n'importe qui en fait, je voudrais coller une icone sur une de mes clés USB, j'ai bien mon fichier icns nikel, mais dès que je le colle sur l'icone de la clé, j'ai une belle icone style "aperçu" avec marqué "ICNS" en gros, que ça soit l'icone en elle-même ou l'aperçu en bas de la colonne "Infos" ... 






Que faire ? Merci d'avance pour vos réponses  


Jam.


----------



## wath68 (5 Janvier 2012)

Hello.

Tu ouvres ton fichier icns avec Apercu.
Puis tu fais un clic sur l'image, puis cmd+a et cmd+c

Ensuite tu colles (cmd+v) dans l'emplacement à gauche du nom, JAM-USB-8GB sur ta capture.


----------



## moza (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je trouve que Lion (et apparemment c'est un peu la politique général des appli en ce moment) et SUPER désagréable au niveau des icônes de la barre latérale du Finder.

On a que des icônes GRIS. Alors que j'ai un écran couleur !!!
Je trouve ça lamentable, ridicule, débile en fait. On régresse quoi.

Il est tellement pratique d'avoir des icônes différents, colorés, pour s'y retrouvé mais non, on va tout mettre de la même couleur histoire que RIEN ne ressorte.

Avec Snow c'était déjà le bordel pour mettre des icônes personnalisées, mais là, c'est carrément impossible ?

Donc soit je suis un peu blonde et j'ai pas trouvé comment faire pour personnaliser les icônes.
Soit les éditeurs n'utilisent pas leur produits sinon ils s'en rendraient compte non ?

Pas glop.

Moza


----------



## boddy (5 Janvier 2012)

Avant Lion c'était super facile, même pour une ex-vraie-blonde comme moi :rateau:

Si il existe une solution sans passer par le Terminal, télécharger des app, entrer des lignes de codes : je prends moi-aussi :rateau:


----------



## moza (5 Janvier 2012)

BODDY : Tu dis sans passer par le terminal !

Ca sous entend qu'en passant par le terminal on peut mettre des icônes coloré dans la barre latérale ? Si c'est le cas, c'est mieux que rien et ça m'intéresse, mais je doute que ce soit possible...

T'as un exemple de ligne de commande qui permettrait de changer les ic$ones de labarre latérale pour y mettre un raccourci coloré ?


----------



## boddy (5 Janvier 2012)

ICI par exemple.

Ou là (je recommande, je viens de le faire, trop fastoche )


Si quelqu'un a un truc du genre pour les dossiers...


----------



## moza (5 Janvier 2012)

A donf Boddy !!!!

Ca l'fait grave comme y  disent les djeunss (ouai, non chui pas vieux d'abord)

En tous cas j'ai fait la manip (hyper fastoche) et comment s'est trop bien !!! 
Toutes ces icônes en couleurs, plus obligé de lire chaque libellé pour savoir où on en est !

MERCI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sinon, je ne sais pas trop ce que tu entends par : "Si quelqu'un a un truc du genre pour les dossiers...", car je viens de mettre un PNG (48*48) à la place de l'icône d'un dossier et ça marche 1pek, et la barre latérale là tout de suite reconnu.
Nickel !

... j'en r'ajoute une dernière couche pour dire que ça marche très bien dans le Finder, mais dès qu'on fait "Ouvrir" en étant sous un logiciel la barre latérale reprend son apparence monochrome...


----------



## jam13 (6 Janvier 2012)

Salut Wath68, merci de ta réponse : 



wath68 a dit:


> Hello.
> 
> Tu ouvres ton fichier icns avec Apercu.
> Puis tu fais un clic sur l'image, puis cmd+a et cmd+c
> ...



C'est bien cette technique que j'ai toujours utilisé qui ne marchait pas à mon grand désaroi !! Mais ça a finalement fonctionné aujourd'hui, après que j'ai redémarré mon mac ...  

Merci encore


----------



## Haykanta (17 Février 2012)

Bonjour, après une journée perdue je m'en remet à vous tous... Voilà je suis sous lion en clean installe j'ai effectué le changement d'icone par méthode de glisse comme j'ai toujours fait mais aussi un changement compet des icones du doc.
Voici mes deux questions: la première est comment fais ton pour changer d'un coup tout les icones d'un dossier exemple: les simpsons toute les saisons, chacune dans leur dossier et aussi tout les sous dossier de chaque saisons. J'ai réussi à le faire pour ma musique il y a deux semaines mais impossible de me rappeler.
Seconde question concernant candybar et les icones que l on fait glisser sur le petit dossier dans "lire les information", si on les jettes toute une fois glisser es ce que l'un jour elles peuvent toute disparaitre? Car sur windows je mettait les jacket de films et la premiere fois je les avais toute jeté et un jour bien sur au relancement du pc bye bye les jackets.
J'espère avoir été clair et merci de m'avoir lu jusqu'au bout pour les courageux!


----------



## Fìx (17 Février 2012)

Salut,

Candybar (pour la deuxième question)... je connais, mais m'en sers pas!_ (j'ai préféré raser le poil de ma main plutôt que de payer pour cette application qui ne m'aurait fait gagner qu'une petite heure sur l'année  )_


Pour changer l'icône de plusieurs éléments en une fois, il faut faire "cmd+alt+i" (&#8984;+&#8997;+i) sur l'ensemble. Ce qui lira les informations de la sélection. Mais si tu veux utiliser le glissé [comme expliqué dans ce tuto], il faudra d'abord faire un "cmd+i" (&#8984;+i) sur le fichier source (.icns par ex.) puis le "cmd+alt+i" (&#8984;+&#8997;+i) sur le groupe d'icônes à changer pour avoir les deux fenêtres d'information...


----------



## Haykanta (17 Février 2012)

Tout d'abord merci pour la réactivité, je dis: "UN GRAND MERCI 0 TOI AU GOUROU DU CLAVIER"  non sans rire je suis ravi fonctionne à merveille mais cela reste un mystère pour on dossier musique car je l'ai fais d'un coup sans aucune commande raccourcis clavier... Et aujourd'hui comme un gland je faisais sois cmd i sois alt i et w cmd pour tout fermer bref encore merci.
Pour Candybar disons qu'un jour j'irai en prison  et sinon candy bar et cette méthode c'est la même chose, ma question est la même une fois l'cone utiliser, tu peux la virer ou tu gardes un dossier icones et de la tu les fais glisser ou quand tu la fais glisser dans info il l'enregistre quelque part? Sous windows par exemple je faisais apparaitre les jaquette de film au milieu du dossier jaune une journée a faire ça sauf que jl ai viré au fur et à mesure résultat après deux trois redémarrage bye tout le boulot... Désolé pour les question de noobs mais ça fait qu'un an que je suis sur mac


----------



## Haykanta (22 Février 2012)

Re et encore merci à toi Fix mon mac est devenu tout beau... Tite question une fois l icone crée et déposé dans lire les informations, faut il la garder dans le dossier ou tu la prise pour que le fichier reste en mémoire ou il l'enregistre ailleurs. Comme dans itunes par exemple ou si tu vire un album itunes ne le reconnait plus. J'hésite à balancer mon dossier "icones" de peur de tout voir disparaitre.

Amicalement


----------



## Fìx (22 Février 2012)

Je peux me tromper, mais je crois que cette icône est présente dans le dossier en question sous forme de fichier caché... Soit en .DS_store ; soit un autre (Icon*)... D'ailleurs, tu peux comparer le poids d'un dossier  une fois son icône changée :












J'ai fait le test sur des icônes de poids bien supérieur (genre 600Ko), et le poids du dossier ne correspond plus... Ça divise le poids de presque la moitié... Mais peut-être s'agit-il d'une forme de compression?


Quoiqu'il en soit, si ma théorie est bonne, le seul risque que tu as de perdre les icônes serait de faire un nettoyage des fichiers cachés (par exemple avec Onyx)... Et ça je n'en fais pas assez souvent pour pouvoir te dire si les icônes y résistent! 


_*je dis ça car il me semble avoir déjà aperçu un fichier "Icon" sur une clé USB à laquelle j'avais attribué une icône personnalisée... Peut-être en me baladant dessus depuis un PC d'ailleurs... (sur ces derniers, on peut facilement voir tous ces fichiers cachés par MacOSX)_


----------



## Fìx (22 Février 2012)

Bon... après vérification, c'est bien ça....



* Un dossier d'exemple sans icône :






--------------


 Le même dossier avec une icône personnalisée :







--------------


 Les informations sur du fichier caché "Icon" :


*



Si je supprime ce fichier, l'icône personnalisée du dossier disparait.... On a notre réponse! 



_(commande terminal pour afficher les fichiers cachés)_


----------



## Haykanta (23 Février 2012)

Merci beaucoup de t'être occupé de tout ça maintenant je suis rassuré et je peux me séparé de ce fameux dossiers rempli d'cones (mit quand même au cas sur dd externe si un jour je dois tout refaire pour x raisons) mais au moi maintenant je sais comment ça marche et grâce à toi! Encore une fois je trouve os x beaucoup mieux conçu que windows! 

Un grand merci fix si un jour j'ai besoin je me tournerai vers toi (sans abusé pour autant)

Amicalement ju


----------



## thunderheart (25 Avril 2012)

Et pour apporter ma petite contribution en complément à ce fil intéressant, LiteIcon vous aidera à changer certaines icones difficiles à modifier (Corbeille, Finder...)


----------



## Syboo (27 Mai 2012)

Bonjour ! 

Je viens de faire l'acquisition de candybar et j'aurais une petite question, je voudrais modifier en pack mes icones, sauf que plusieurs d'entre elles sont vérouillé (CF imprim écran). Comment puis-je les dévérouiller ?? ^^

Merci pour votre aide ! 










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mai 2012)

Pour certaines en étant administrateur, pour les aitres achetés sur App Store il me semble que c'est impossible, il faut donc les changer manuellement.


----------



## Syboo (28 Mai 2012)

Moi qui l'ai téléchargé pour ne plus a faire ça. 

Merci pour ta réponse !


----------



## Fìx (28 Mai 2012)

Cf. ici


... peut-être ...


----------



## Syboo (28 Mai 2012)

Merci Fix ^^


----------



## kaos (29 Novembre 2012)

*FolderFactory *est bien sympa , il permet de faire glisser n'importe quelle image dedans et créer un icone ou un dossier avec la photo/image .

Simple et efficace ...

ça evite le pomme i / et la recherche ou la fabrication d'icone puisqu'il fait les deux ....


----------



## JMarc__33 (15 Février 2015)

Fìx a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> 
> Je crois n'avoir jamais lu ça quelque part sur le forum, alors j'y vais de mon mini tuto...
> 
> ...




Bonjour,
que ce soit avec cette méthode (très simple effectivement) ou de manière plus classique je n'arrive pas à ce que les images (png, icns) s'affiche sur mes dossiers. Le changement est pourtant bien pris en compte (date changée, taille modifiée...).
Je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe.


Merci de votre aide


----------



## drs (15 Février 2015)

Tu as essayé de fermer ta session et de la rouvrir? De réparer les autorisations?


----------



## JMarc__33 (15 Février 2015)

drs a dit:


> Tu as essayé de fermer ta session et de la rouvrir? De réparer les autorisations?



j'avais oublié de préciser que ça marche bien pour les dossiers classiques, mais pas pour les alias...


----------



## kostia47 (23 Septembre 2016)

Fìx a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> 
> Je crois n'avoir jamais lu ça quelque part sur le forum, alors j'y vais de mon mini tuto...
> 
> ...







Bonjour,

Je faisais aisément la manip de changement d"icons sur Yosemite. Mais je n'y arrive pas sur EL CAPITAN... Ni par la méthode copier/coller, ni par cette méthode proposée ci-dessus de glisser/déposer (changer). Il y a un verrouillage à faire sauter quelque part ?... Merci.


----------



## kaos (24 Septembre 2016)

le changement d'icone se fait comme sous tous les OSX sous El capitan


----------



## kostia47 (24 Septembre 2016)

Tu veux bien me donner une méthode qui ne ferait pas doublon avec ce qui est proposé ci-desus ?
Parce que, non, ça ne marche pas pour moi, soit avec copier/coller dans la fenêtre "information"  ou avec le glissement proposé du mini icon d'une fenêtre à l'autre. Je pense qu'il y a un verrouillage nouveau avec El Capitan.
Merci.

Pour être plus précis : j'essaie de changer les icons d'applications (Mail et Safari). Je n'apparais pas comme administrateur dans les 'infos" (fenêtre du bas à déverrouiller) de ces applications. Si je veux me rajouter, une fenêtre m'indique que je n'ai "pas les autorisations".
Cela peut aider à me proposer une réponse ?... Merci.


----------



## kostia47 (24 Septembre 2016)

*"RESOLU"*

Il faut taper *csrutil disable* dans le terminal après un redémarrage pomme+R pour désactiver le verrouillage nouveau de El Capitan.
Après, on fait comme d'habitude...
Bonne fin de journée.


----------



## kaos (24 Septembre 2016)

C'est donc lié a ce vérouillage d'EM capitan, le meme qui si on n'a choisi de ne pas avoir de mot de pass par exemple, empêche l’accès a certaines fonctions dans le menu Prefs Syteme Sécurité / je me suis deja retrouvé dans cette situation, et j'ai du créer un mot de pass (comme pour autoriser l'exécution de logiciels provenant d’ailleurs que de l'appstore.


----------

